

Hybrid Model for Nonprofits Hits Snags  - petethomas
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/26/business/26hybrid.html

======
kljensen
I see this a ton. (I work for an entrepreneurship and ip related non-profit
and have done a few start ups.)

Usually a tech start-up thinks it can get Gates money by applying their
shizzle to global poverty or a non-profit decides it wants to make some
consulting money. Both are hair-brained ideas -- choose one, it's hard enough
to be successful in one world.

